# 1st pip mark on day 15??



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi everyone! It's been a really long time since I've posted here. A lot has changed in our lives since. Rio now had a boyfriend named Bob. I was told he's at least 2-3 years old. Anyway, the two lovebirds are sitting on their very first clutch of 3 eggs! She laid 5, but #1 and #2 were sadly DIS a little over a week ago.  If the first one had lived, I was expecting it to have hatched anytime between yesterday and Saturday (18-21 days). She started incubating after the 1st one. 

Egg #3 was laid on February 22, #4 on February 25, and #5 on February 27. So today, egg #3 is 15 days old. Earlier, when I checked on the eggs, it appears as if egg #3 has a pip mark. Is that possible on day 15?? Is it something I should be worried about? Everything I've read says 18-21 days! I would be worried that one of my birds poked a toenail through it or something, but I really don't think that's the case, as it looks like it has come from the inside. It's not a hole, but like a tiny roundish crack that is raised and can be felt.

Any input/advice would be appreciated. This is my first clutch, too, and I'm so nervous, especially after losing two already. That really broke my heart.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had eggs hatch as early as day 16. Day 17 seems to be the most popular day to hatch in my flock, but 18 happens too. I don't think they've ever done it later than that.

The hatching time for eggs is variable and the weather can speed it up or slow it down. Day 15 would be very early for an egg to actually hatch, but it can take a day or two for the hatch process to be completed and this egg might not be finished until day 16 or 17. Just make sure that there's not too much humidity or too little. 50% is considered ideal, but my guys hatch out well with less than that.


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you tielfan. I guess I was assuming day 18 meant the day the hatching process would begin, like the first pip mark. So, what you're saying makes more sense... I saw the first pip mark yesterday, so it could hatch today or maybe tomorrow, which would make it day 16 or 17. It's not time to uncover my birds yet, so I haven't checked on its progress this morning, but I will shortly. 

I have no way of monitoring humidity levels. Is there a device you would recommend? I think it might be a good idea for me to invest in something for the future, as I have no idea what caused the deaths of #1 and #2.


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

You can get battery operated himidity checking probes or the little stick on ones for in reptile vivs


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Hardware stores have inexpensive air thermometers that also measure the humidity. I have this one which currently costs $10 at Home Depot. It doesn't show the humidity level inside the nest, but it will show you the level close to the nest which is good enough. http://www.homedepot.com/p/AcuRite-...Temperature-Comfort-Monitor-00619HD/202260980


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks guys. It's been almost 48 hours since I saw the first pip mark. The little guy hasn't made much more progress. Just a couple more cracks beside the first one, and then another not right beside the others, but a little further over? I can hear chirping. How much longer can it take?


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Never mind, he's out! 😍😍


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad he made it OK! Sometimes chicks just aren't able to break out on their own. If you have concerns in the future about whether a baby is in trouble, this article can help tell you when to intervene and how to do it: http://www.justcockatiels.net/assist-hatches.html


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Awwwwwwwwww baby!!!! I loved the "never mind he's out" lol have any more hatched? I think I miscalculated mine I thought they'd start Friday coming but they started on Sunday just gone ooops!


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks again tielfan. I actually found that article myself while frantically looking for help. It had been 53 hours since the first pip mark, and he had made such little progress, so I did have to assist the baby with hatching. Everything went well, though. He'd already absorbed the yolk, but the membrane was drying out and sticking to him, so I guess that's what hindered his ability to make it out on his own.

No more babies yet, Fran. Egg #4 had a pip mark when I checked at 9:30 yesterday morning. This evening, there are two or three more cracks, but are they supposed to be close together? These are not. There is space between them. I'm keeping a close eye on it. #5 was laid 5 days after #3, so I'm not expecting to see anything from it until tomorrow. I can hear #4 chirping away inside, though not as loud as #3 was.

Anyway, the first baby is doing great. Mom and dad are so busy feeding him and keeping him warm, that they're going to have their hands full for sure when the other two hatch!


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Baby #1 weighed 4g yesterday and was up to 8g this morning!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Dry membranes are a sign that the humidity is too low. They prevent the baby from turning normally in the egg, and I'm concerned that the second baby might be having the same problem based on the pattern of cracks that you're seeing. 

I live in the desert where the humidity is always low, and this is what I do to raise the humidity near the nest at hatch time. I put a plastic bag on top of the nestbox so the wood doesn't get soaked. because that can cause mold problems. Then I drape a wet towel over the nestbox, with the sides hanging down so there's plenty of humidity next to the nestbox walls. The towel is wet enough to drip on the floor a little bit. I put more water on the towel when it starts to dry out, and keep my humidity gauge close by so I know what's going on.


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Is it too late to do that with this clutch, or should I go ahead and try? I helped egg #4 hatch this morning. It went good just like the first time. Egg #5 still hasn't made its first pip mark. I can try raising the humidity with the towel this morning if it will help. Baby #1 was 10g at weigh-in today.

Also, and I hate to keep bugging you tielfan, LOL, but as these are both first time parents, I was curious as to whether it's possible for them to feed the baby too much? I've never seen it with an empty crop. I do try to stay out of the nest box as much as possible, though, so it's not like I'm watching it 24/7, so it could be emptying, and I'm just not seeing it. It's just that this morning, the baby's crop was so full, it looked as if it could burst! It's definitely pooping, though. I can see it in the pine, and also it left a little present on my hand when I picked it up last night.  LOL.

Rio is already feeding baby #2. It looks like it's doing fine, besides it did have that black line on its belly like the first baby, which from what I read means it was in the egg too long. What can I do in the future to help with humidity? I mean besides the wet towel? I give them fresh water daily in a baking dish in the bottom of the cage. Leave it in there 24/7. They did use it to wet their feathers before going in the box in the beginning, but I haven't seen them use it in the last week or so. Will a humidifier help if I buy one to put it the room?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's not too late as long as you've got hatches in progress. If the babies are hatching well without it you don't need to. Too much humidity is as bad as too little, so you don't want to add more if there's already enough.

It's normal to always have food in the crop, and it would be a problem if you were seeing babies who were frequently empty. My guys usually don't fill the crop too full when the babies are really tiny, but once they get to be a few days old the parents will fill them up to the point that their crops are bigger than their heads. This is perfectly normal.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You're in West Virginia so I wouldn't expect the humidity to be too much of a problem, unless it's cold and you're having to run the heat a lot, which dries out the air. I'm in Arizona where it's dry dry dry, and hanging a wet towel over the nestbox at hatch time is the only thing that I do. I've had eggs hatch just fine without even doing that much, but I feel safer raising the humidity level up to 30% or so. 

The black line on the belly seems to be pretty common in hatchlings, so I wouldn't worry about it too much unless it doesn't disappear pretty quickly.


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, I've had to run the electric heat pretty much all winter, and it's been cold the last few days and snowing today. I've draped a wet towel over the box like you said and am still waiting on egg #5 to pip. Thank you for all the advice.


----------

